# Opinions on this buck?



## SunnydaleBoers (Jul 28, 2012)

Okay guys, he's not clipped (or bathed), he's not set up, and there wasn't a professional photographer behind the camera. However, in the interest of having more experienced evaluations than my own, lets hear the good, the bad, and the ugly on this buck (or at least as best you can tell). He's a March 2011 model. .


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

He is a nice looking buck.. He looks so much like our past buck that we had. He looks really good. Where did you get him from?


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

I can tell you the good, but I will can't see much of anything bad or ugly!

Pros-
*Straight topline
*Good length of body
*Wide through the chest
*Wide across the top and hindquarters
*Deep and capacious
*Nice round rump
*Plenty of bone!
*Strong legs
*Deep twist
*Good horn set and bite
*Great muscling
*Handsome roman rose and a very Boer face

Cons-
*Dips a little in the chine
*Needs more rear leg angulation

This is a fine boy right here. It is my personal opinion that you should be very proud to own him! Love his uniformity and how he excels in all areas (including peeing on his legs- you gotta know he's doing his job  ). He's lovely to look at as well.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

One of his horns looks bigger then the other... pfft, terrible... ya thats about all I got  Nice looking boy.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I agree, he is very nice!!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Very nice. Love the power and depth of twist. Pretty good top to bottom. Would like to see a little more turn to his rib, but overall a very nice buck.


----------



## SunnydaleBoers (Jul 28, 2012)

Thanks guys! We've thought he was pretty nice, but then we're kinda biased. I keep threatening to clean him up and take him to a show, but I don't think he's quite that nice (and honestly it seems like way too much effort most weekends). 

We've been trying to decide whether or not to keep him for another year, as we've now got FOUR bucks in the Bunga Bunga pen, which is about three too many. He's now related to a good 75% of the herd, so he's the logical choice to sell, but he's an awfully sweet, laid back boy and I hate to see him go too. We'll see what happens.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

I think he looks great. I see a lot of fat goats and because of that it made me think he was a bit skinny. BUT it is me who is wrong in liking the look of a fat goat. I am trying so hard to get our goats thinned down before breeding season and it is near impossible with all the acorns they keep eating. Too many fat ones out there that have it coming off the neck in rolls. He looks great. truly looked like our old buck so much that I had to really study his markings well and horns. Our buck was shorter bodied. You have a great buck there.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I like him. I wish I could magically sell him to someone who needs a better buck for you. Does he have an ABGA #?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice buck


----------



## SunnydaleBoers (Jul 28, 2012)

Tenacross said:


> I like him. I wish I could magically sell him to someone who needs a better buck for you. Does he have an ABGA #?


10550491- Wideload, Ripper, and a buck named Warlord out of Australia are the big names on his papers. And yes, I wish you could magically put money in my pocket too!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

What does his pedigree look like?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Is it just me or will his pedigree not come up for anyone else? Hmm, not working for me with that #!? 

Sounds like he has great lines though!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Let me know if you ever decide to sell him. I could use a butt like that! LOL


----------



## SunnydaleBoers (Jul 28, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Is it just me or will his pedigree not come up for anyone else? Hmm, not working for me with that #!?
> 
> Sounds like he has great lines though!


We haven't paid our ABGA dues yet this year, but I don't think that should affect your ability to bring him up!

10550491- I was able to bring it up just now, I've always just used the "animal inquiries" under the online tab on the home page of the website. Not sure why it's not working for you guys.


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

AWESOME BUCK!! Id let him "DATE" my girls any day!!...lol..


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm not a boer person but if i was he'd be welcome here. I think he looks great.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Hmmm, still not working for me?! I wonder what I am doing wrong.. I go to the animal inquiries and put his # were it says to and then it says "animal #10550491 is not registered online" or something close to that.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Are you putting in the number sign (#) as well, Crossroads? :shrug:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Nooope.... let me try with that!

Edit: just tried and still not working!!!?? Huh?


----------



## SunnydaleBoers (Jul 28, 2012)

That's really weird it's not working you, but maybe the ABGA is going to suspend all our animals until we pay up for the year!  But really, you're not missing anything that terribly exciting...


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Perhaps not as important to you as it is to me, but I LOVE a buck with great scrotal circumference. And boy does that buck look to be a breeder. Just the icing on the cake for a very well put together buck as such.


----------



## SunnydaleBoers (Jul 28, 2012)

mjs500doo said:


> Perhaps not as important to you as it is to me, but I LOVE a buck with great scrotal circumference. And boy does that buck look to be a breeder. Just the icing on the cake for a very well put together buck as such.


Lol, yeaaah, goats seem to be particularly well endowed in that area. You can imagine what my younger brothers zeroed in on the first time they saw the goats. You're right though, this boy IS big. I think he could have given our Holstein bull a run for his money in that department.

The males are also very um, "in tune" with that general area. The first time we separated off a pen of young bucklings I was seriously starting to think there was something mentally wrong with them...


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Lol Practice makes perfect, whether the other party is willing or not!


----------

